# 11x Option 40



## Caged (Oct 16, 2018)

I made an attempt at posting this last week but my thread was inadvertently hijacked so I would like to try it again. I have two specific questions I would like answered if anybody is familiar with the topics.

This is my situation. I have been offered an 11x contract with an option 40 attached. Going to MEPS this week. Before I go I would like to know the shortest amount of time I can enlist for. The reasons: At 17, I obviously have not been in the military before. I am sure this is what I want but without a true sense of the military, that could change soon after reaching basic. If so, and the Army is not right for me, I do not want to be stuck in the military any longer then I have to. Second reason: If the military is what I expect it to be, and I want to continue my career, I would want to re enlist sooner rather then later to hopefully take advantage of a bonus. Why wait 5 years if I can do it in 3?

So 1st question is: What is the shortest contract obligation for the contract being offered to me?

Next topic is Ranger bonus. The Army website shows a $10,000 bonus for the completion of RASP and reaching your first permanent duty station. My recruiter says he knows nothing about this, even though it is clearly listed on GoArmy.com. He says it will not be on my contract but if it is available it would PROBABLY be paid to me after completing RASP.

So 2nd question is: Has anybody received this bonus personally or know somebody who has, and was it expressly listed on your contract under "Bonuses"?

I'm not trying to get rich by joining the Army, but if I qualify for it I may as well receive it. 

So those are my 2 questions. If anybody can help I would appreciate it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Centermass (Oct 16, 2018)

Just to be sure I read all this correctly.....let's recap, shall we?

You have a shot at an option 40 contract, correct? Let's start with that.

Do you have any idea just how many are out there begging, pleading with their recruiters for one?

Next, with this gift from the Gods that has befallen you and fell into your lap, your next major concern is what is the shortest contract obligation you could possibly be obligated to, mainly because you are not sure this is what you want but without a true sense of the military, but, that could change soon after reaching basic, so, if the Army is not right for you, you do not want to be stuck in the military any longer then you have to......got it.  

And finally, after all that, your concern is a $10,000.00 bonus........check.

Granted, you're 17, but you just did yourself a solid and made one of the most justifiable cases EVER, (All on your own, without any help) for staying as far away from the 75th Ranger Regiment as possible.

You haven't the drive, commitment, passion or resolve to even be allowed the opportunity to get one foot in the door, let alone the maturity for such a decision, let alone, last, but not least, the correct mindset for such an undertaking. 

You seriously need to take a step back and rethink your life. And when you do, remember this.......joining any military branch - ESPECIALLY A SPECIAL OPERATIONS UNIT, they could give 2 shits less of WHAT YOU WANT....you have to want *"IT" *with all your heart, mind, body soul and every fiber in your being, and only then, maybe just maybe, you may one day become a viable candidate.

Right now however, I for one, ain't seeing *"IT"*.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 16, 2018)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 16, 2018)

Lessons in life. When you hear “let’s re-cap” you know that your shot group is about to get tightend up


----------



## Cookie_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Caged said:


> I made an attempt at posting this last week but my thread was inadvertently hijacked so I would like to try it again. I have two specific questions I would like answered if anybody is familiar with the topics.



Your last thread did not get hijacked. Myself, Topkick, and GOTWA, among others, attempted to answer the questions you asked.

Your questions about minimum contract and bonuses? You need to speak to your recruiter.

Edit: Double down on your reading comprehension as well. The GoArmy site clearly says these bonuses are for "qualified soldiers" and "may receive". That information may be incorrect, you may not qualify, or you may even have to wait till after MEPS to process paperwork.

As @Centermass said, you need to do a self-eval, time now. If you were just joining because you wanna experience the military it'd be one thing, but trying to come in OP 40 for any other reason than wanting to be a Ranger is not a good move.


----------



## EqualReaction (Oct 16, 2018)

Where da popcorn at?


----------



## AWP (Oct 16, 2018)

EqualReaction said:


> Where da popcorn at?



This brings nothing to the discussion. Please refrain from such comments in the future.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2018)

Let me be nice.
4 years, re-enlist around the 3 year mark.
Consider the Army as a non-SOF Soldier, because you won't make it through RASP if you are doing it for money.
Lack of Motivation is a surefire ticket to the 3rd ID.
@Centermass gave some solid advice, read it a couple of times.  Do some solid soul searching, then decide if the Army is for you.


----------



## Caged (Oct 16, 2018)

Centermass said:


> Just to be sure I read all this correctly.....let's recap, shall we?
> 
> You have a shot at an option 40 contract, correct? Let's start with that.
> 
> ...




I disagree. First off, I clearly stated I was not joining the Army to get rich. Just that if the bonus was available to me, I would like to receive it. If it were available to you, would you want ? I thought so.

2nd: I stated this is what "I want to do", BUT, what if I become injured or don't make it through RASP? (Which you obviously think I'm not capable of, and I disagree with you there as well) The big army is not what I'm interested in, so I would want out sooner than later.

3rd: I know option 40's are hard to come by. But I've been offered two in as many months. Does that tell you something about me? (Insert your derogatory comment here)

So let's re-cap: NOBODY answered my 2 questions! (Not even sure if you attempted to) But Most everybody was able to come up with condescending, long winded lectures about how bad I am, and what I waste I would be in the 75th without even knowing me. I asked two questions, give me a break.

I do thank DA SWO for his advice!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2018)

Caged said:


> I asked two questions, give me a break.



And you heard absolutely nothing. 

I’m getting ahead of this well deserved dog pile ... as entertaining as it might be.

Locked.


----------

